# American homes



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One thing I noticed of most average US homes are how the architecture varies from coast to coast. Here are some that I took. 

In Woodbridge Township, NJ (near NYC)



















In Milpitas, CA (near SF)



















Anyone here have more photos of houses in the US (pref. middle to upper middle class homes)?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

whoa verrry nice..expensive houses...well i like it


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

typical home in south florida: 









a little more exclusive:


----------



## jacobboyer (Jul 14, 2005)

WANCH said:


> One thing I noticed of most average US homes are how the architecture varies from coast to coast. Here are some that I took.
> 
> In Woodbridge Township, NJ (near NYC)
> 
> ...


Those houses are pretty ugly i prefer the florida and south california syle homes.


----------



## carolthescot (Jul 22, 2006)

> a little more exclusive


Now that's where I would live-what a lovely place :banana:


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> Milwaukee


Alot of Milwaukee homes resemble those of NJ or New England homes. I think this is typical especially those in the northern areas except for Washington (state)


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

*Phoenix*

Lots of stucco, panelling and brick are rare because insulation is bad and brick creates a lot of heat.





























Alot of older houses have what is called an "Arizona Room", which allowed for the tenants to sleep in relative comfort during the dreaded summer nights in Arizona. It was basically a covered patio with lots of window screens to take advantage of cool nighttime breezes. One could also drape wet towels to act as an impromptu air cooler. This was all, of course, before air conditioning.


----------



## Ar.beginner (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice design ! ther are some diffrent between the us 's homes and the tropical's house .
I do not know how to post pic . forgive me . i will try my best n post for all of you


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Here just outside London, there's several housing developments in which the homes resemble those of Milwaukee. I personally like that style.

An example is Chafford Hundred just east of London.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

A lot of those homes in Milwaukee remind me of "All in the Family"!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

*Typical houses in my city



















































































































































































































































































































typical townhouses

























































A investment house we are trying to sell:colgate:








*


----------



## Brannigan (Aug 6, 2006)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> whoa verrry nice..expensive houses...well i like it


they don't look too expensive to me


----------



## Brannigan (Aug 6, 2006)

could anyone explain why american houses are made of wood?

no wonder that they are destroyed every time a hurricane attacks.

what is the reason?


----------



## SunnyDeol (Aug 13, 2006)

i just love the spanish architecture influnce in the south western and florida homes they are great, to tel you the truth i really find the north east style of houses really boring and cold


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

Those Milwaukee streets look like they could've been taken in Tacoma's older districts

Here's typical Northwest style homes in the *Seattle* area:

Suburban homes like this popped up everywhere in the 80s, early 90s.









Older restored homes can be found in the inner cities.









shake roofs are popular. (This new home is listed at $845,000 btw)









Same builder from above built this older home in the late 80s. This type of architecture is fairly common here.









Another typical northwest style home. Updated "craftsman" style are pretty popular...although I'm not a big fan of them.









And just for fun...I *love* Magnolia & Queen Anne. These neighborhoods are found directly north of the Space Needle. Classic!



























mixing in the new with the old!


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

Beautiful suburban America!


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Brannigan said:


> could anyone explain why american houses are made of wood?
> 
> no wonder that they are destroyed every time a hurricane attacks.
> 
> what is the reason?


The Material is inexpensive. The base of engineering and constructuion knowledge is pervasive. It's a traditional material the market is used too. Mind you there are many other materials used and even using the same stick frame construction method, there are now other popular materials e.g. metal stud. Also a bit of regional variation with regards to methodology. 

Wood by itself can be engineered to withstand hurricanes, it's all in the design. What differentiates these designs in general as opposed to other places e.g Asian Typhoon Belt is the existing building code which may have a lower allowable tolerance for windspeed. I think this may a thing of the past though as insurance pressures require people to build sturdier houses whether in wood or other material.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

oooohh nice topic  i'll have to remember to take my camera next time i'm out driving around.


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

I dunno about american, but here are some other 'north american' suburban homes, Canadian to be exact. Houses like these are pretty common in the area where I live.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Brannigan said:


> could anyone explain why american houses are made of wood?
> 
> no wonder that they are destroyed every time a hurricane attacks.
> 
> what is the reason?


Well wood is cheaper but also another reason its way faster to finish a house of wood than concrete. Id know just from seeing how they build houses here in florida mostly made of concrete and how when i lived in texas for a year they built using wood.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

California's homes rule! kay:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Typical homes here in San Diego..
Spanish Style.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Effer said:


> California's homes rule! kay:


Yeahh!! California's home Rocks..


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

Well now that the boards seem to be working... FINALLY i can post a few pics i took on the way home from school.

Dyersburg, TN:










































































new neighborhood under construction:









The hugest house in my area... 21,000 something sq ft:

















Smaller "cozy" houses


----------



## Klaatu (Sep 13, 2006)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Well wood is cheaper but also another reason its way faster to finish a house of wood than concrete. Id know just from seeing how they build houses here in florida mostly made of concrete and how when i lived in texas for a year they built using wood.


What befuddles me, and this is something I am seeing a lot in Florida, are homes being buily with concrete ground floors and walls, and the second level finished off with wood.

I don't know how the state permits that, but then again, this is Florida. :doh:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

^^Yea most of the time they build the last floor of a house out of wood so its cheaper and all but this isnt the case all the time ive seen houses completely of concrete except the roof because the roof is almost always wood.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Brannigan said:


> could anyone explain why american houses are made of wood?
> 
> no wonder that they are destroyed every time a hurricane attacks.
> 
> what is the reason?


Because it is the absolute CHEAPEST way to build. They also lobby the state lawmakers to have the weakest codes possible, with the excuse that if they have to spend a little more and charge a little more, it will price alot of people out of the housing market. If they were allowed to build out of straw, they would. The bonus for the builder is that it is hidden and no one ever asks what type of construction a home has. The women talk their husbands into buying by how big the kitchen is, not how well the house is built. It is a disgrace.


----------



## Klaatu (Sep 13, 2006)

The troubling thing is that weakest part of the house is the part of the roof that is attached to the walls of the house. You would think that if there is one thing you'd want to be not made of wood is the roof - but the builders do exactly the opposite.

In most Carribean countries, homes are made with metal roofs, which is precisely the reason why you will see homes washed away by flooding - but not due to wind damage.


----------

